# what is your favourite vocal mic for stage, and why?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

is feedback rejection important?
specs?
other issues?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm trying to decide between the audix om5, the om6 and shure's beta 58. presently i'm using beta 57s.
i'm looking for clarity/transparency, and optimal feedback rejection.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been through a number but the one Ive enjoyed most is the sennheisser 935. The shure beta87a is a close second, but the senn works really well on my voice. The 58 has always sounded decent, beta 58 is a bit better, senn 835 is really full and warm (not enough cut for me and I've had some minor issues with feedback). I also sang on an audio technica at one point that was good, but the senn 935 wins hands down for me. I now want to try the 945 at some point...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

One thing to note with a Beta 58 is that you CANNOT have a monitor right behind it. Unlike a regular 58, the Beta 58 has better rejection off to the sides instead of right behind, so you'd have to set up monitors to either one side or the other (or both!) of your vocal mike. I found this out the hard way 

Sounds nice, but the monitor placement thing was a deal-breaker for me. I'm back to regular 58s.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> One thing to note with a Beta 58 is that you CANNOT have a monitor right behind it. Unlike a regular 58, the Beta 58 has better rejection off to the sides instead of right behind, so you'd have to set up monitors to either one side or the other (or both!) of your vocal mike. I found this out the hard way
> Sounds nice, but the monitor placement thing was a deal-breaker for me. I'm back to regular 58s.



...igor at long & mcquades on steeles at keele pointed this out, as well. i agree, it is a deal-breaker.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, this is pretty cliche, but after many years of trying the latest and greatest, I've come to the conclusion that pound for pound, when you consider sound quality, feedback, and durability, there's nothing better than an SM58 (or 57 if the user has good mic technique).


I don't like the Beta 58 nearly as much.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll have to agree withe the 58's. I favor them over the 57's, and the 57's are a great mic. The 58's are a real workhorse. I play in a trio and all of us sing. We were all using 58's until the bass player bought an 87A. It's another great mic, but when I compared it one on one, I just favored the 58. I would never ask him to go back to the 58, although I think our vocals would sound tighter (?) if we were using the same mics. It's easier to tweak the vocals during a sound check, when you are using the same mics with the same characteristics. At least this is what I've found.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

58.... cause... they take a beating and keep on kickin'


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Way back in my day (70s/80s/90s), a case of SM 57s and SM 58s were always welcome, but a few Senhieser 421s and 441s for drums were always appreciated. An AKG on the kick drum was my personal fave. But for vocals, 57s and 58s were always good. For female vodals, I always prefered a "Profipower" (SM56?) with a lower gain but softer response alhough that was only a matter of preference.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

After using a 58 forever I've decided to get a different vocal mic, one that is gonna provide a little more clarity and warmth.

I'm thinking either a sennheiser e935 (dynamic) or a shure beta 87a (condenser). I've had positive experiences with both mics, as well as the cheaper e835.

Any advice?


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

RobQ said:


> After using a 58 forever I've decided to get a different vocal mic, one that is gonna provide a little more clarity and warmth.
> 
> I'm thinking either a sennheiser e935 (dynamic) or a shure beta 87a (condenser). I've had positive experiences with both mics, as well as the cheaper e835.
> 
> Any advice?


I've a/b'd the 935 and 87a and found them very similar. For my voice in the room that I sing in most, I liked the 935 slightly better, and I think it feels a bit more sturdy than the 87a but you wouldn't go wrong with either.

If you want more clarity than a 58, I'm not sure the 835 will be your ticket. Rd certainly warmer but I find it to lack cut and have feedback issues.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

SM58 . . . . . Why? Because 50 million people can't be wrong . . . . . Can they?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's no denying the SM57/58 influence but I always feel like I have to eat the things to get a consistent level. I've been using a Sennheiser condenser mic for several years (I foget the model and it's not handy at the moment) so that I can be a distance away. This is also helpful when doing backup vocals. The other consideration for me is that I'm terribly far-sighted and I regularly bash my mouth when trying to get close to some mics. Generally I like Sennheisers and Shures, but last summer I did a little community festival where the sound man asked us to try some Audio Technicas (oh crap, maybe they were AKGs) that sounded good and didn't respond so much to wind noise for some reason...My point is not all mics are suitable for all uses. 

The Shure Beta mics are different sounding mics. Sometimes I like them, sometimes not, and I can't quite figure out why.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't used as many mic's as some on here but for me I like/own the Audix OM-5. Had an OM-2 in college, damn thing cost me the same as my OM5 (175).

The OM7 was out of stock so I couldnt try it much less buy it, a bit pricey too.
Lots of pro's use the OM-7, (Eddie vedder, Anthony kiedis) so im sure its live application would work for you.

The beta 58 is a close second. What i liked about the beta58 is you dont have to be right on it as much as my OM-5.
Never had monitor issues with it but I dont play big stages and placement/sound level variables come into play...
Dont care much for regular 58's, 57's though are welcome.

Also had bad experiences with Beyer's 58 (un)equivalent. 

The feedback rejection on the higher end Audix stuff is awesome. 
Never tried Sennhiesers but i dont hear much negative stuff about them so.....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've got a line on a couple of sennheiser e935s, so i'm going to give them a try.
we actually got to use them at an outdoor show on saturday and i was very impressed.
huge improvement over th shure beta 57s we've been using for almost a decade.
i'f they don't work out, i'll upgrade to the audix om7s.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm using Samson Q7s

Samson — Q7

love them for sound quality and feedback rejection. beats my sm 58s


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like SM58's. A proven classic, never questioned, and with each you get a mic AND a hammer. 




For wireless, I use Line6, I have an XD-V70 & an XD-V75


----------

